# صور قديسين متحركه



## candy shop (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*نبتدى بام النور







































هذه الصورة مصغره ... اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقياس الحقيقي ... المقياس الحقيقي 984x788 والحجم 383 كيلوبايت



​











​*


----------



## ارووجة (6 أكتوبر 2008)

رووووووووووووووووعة بجد
ميرسي ليكي ياقمر


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أكتوبر 2008)

روووووووعه يا كاندى 
تسلم ايدك 
مرسىىىىى على الصور 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## candy shop (6 أكتوبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> رووووووووووووووووعة بجد
> ميرسي ليكي ياقمر



ميرسى لزوقك يا حبيبتى​


----------



## candy shop (6 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> روووووووعه يا كاندى
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> مرسىىىىى على الصور
> ...


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا كوكو​


----------



## النهيسى (7 أكتوبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> *نبتدى بام النور
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

روعه    وروعه   وروعه  الر ب يبارككى​*


----------



## candy shop (7 أكتوبر 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> روعه وروعه وروعه الر ب يبارككى[/color][/size][/center][/b]


 
ميرسى لزوقك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## SALVATION (8 أكتوبر 2008)

_جميييييييييييييييييييييلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



​_


----------



## candy shop (8 أكتوبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _جميييييييييييييييييييييلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​_
> 
> _
> 
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا ليك يا تونى​


----------



## amjad-ri (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أكتوبر 2008)

تسلم ايدك يا دودو روعة






​


----------



## candy shop (9 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا دودو روعة​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ميرسى يا فراشتى الجميله​


----------



## mero_engel (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*تسلم ايدك يا كاندي *
*حلوين جدا *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## candy shop (10 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *تسلم ايدك يا كاندي *
> 
> *حلوين جدا *
> 
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


 

شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------

